# The SSD Endurance Experiment: Two freaking petabytes



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> More than a year ago, we drafted six SSDs for a suicide mission. We were curious about how many writes they could survive before burning out. We also wanted to track how each one's performance characteristics and health statistics changed as the writes accumulated. And, somewhat morbidly, we wanted to watch what happened when the drives finally expired.


More


----------

